# Sigh... Keep making life harder :/



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Well, I am lazy and I have a bad back, so even lifting 5gal jugs can throw it out. 
I am considering drilling my 10g tanks so I can install bulk heads in them for easier draining. But my concern is losing small shrimplets when draining water. Does anyone know of a good fine filter for bulkheads to avoid this problem?
All I have found every one is too large for shrimplets. 

I am also searching for a small water pump that can push water about 10feet up. This will be used in my RO water bucket with remineralized water (5gal bucket). I will use this for changes and drain water right into the drain hole on the floor in my room.

Can anyone recommend any products?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You can slip one of these over a suction screen:


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

Splak said:


> I am also searching for a small water pump that can push water about 10feet up. This will be used in my RO water bucket with remineralized water (5gal bucket). I will use this for changes and drain water right into the drain hole on the floor in my room.
> 
> Can anyone recommend any products?


I use a Mag 5 pump to move water from the basement floor to the top of a rack that is about 6'. I think you'd need a different model to deal with 10' of head; something like a 7 or a 9. Flow rates at different heads is shown here: http://pentairaes.com/magnetic-drive-pumps.html

I made a filling rig with PVC that has valve to control the output to the tanks. It hooks on over the tank rim.


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

Filling rig looks something like this:


----------



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

Great little set up Andrew, I have similar one but never knew how to resolve the high flow and held it all up with the top part of the glass cover.
Did you got the plastic valve and parts at home depot ?


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

alstare2000 said:


> Great little set up Andrew, I have similar one but never knew how to resolve the high flow and held it all up with the top part of the glass cover.
> Did you got the plastic valve and parts at home depot ?


I think I got the ball valve from MOPS or something like that, but they should be available at the hardware store.


----------

